# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  ARTE am 18.10.2007 um22Uhr40

## schiene

Von Hunderten Toten und mehreren Tausend Verhafteten ist die Rede, genaue Zahlen gibt es nicht. Wie auch, denn die Militärmachthaber in Rangun haben die Leichen umgehend beseitigen lassen, und die Razzien gegen die Regimegegner finden unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt. Ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit dürfen die Menschen ihre Häuser nicht mehr verlassen. Während auf den Straßen der birmanischen Metropole wieder Friedhofsruhe eingekehrt ist, befinden sich erneut Tausende auf der Flucht vor den Häschern Richtung Thailand. Die aufbegehrenden Mönche haben sich längst wieder hinter die Mauern ihrer Klöster zurückgezogen, aber auch dort sind sie vor dem Zugriff der rachsüchtigen Junta nicht sicher. Denn der als "Safran-Revolution" bekannt gewordenen Aufstand der Mönche hat die hässliche Fratze des menschenverachtenden Regimes in Rangoon aller Welt zum wiederholten Mal in aller Grausamkeit vor Augen geführt : Den friedlichen Demonstrationen der buddhistischen Mönche hatten die Militärs erneut nichts anderes als martialische Massenverhaftungen und brutale Unterdrückung entgegenzusetzen. Auch der Versuch des UN-Gesandten Gambari mäßigend auf die Machthaber einzuwirken, blieb ohne jedes Einlenken der Generäle, die die Oppositionsführerin Aung San Suu Kyi seit nunmehr elf Jahren auf dem Gelände ihres Anwesens wegschließen. ARTE sendet aus Anlass der Krise in Birma eine Dokumentation des britischen Reporters Evan Williams, der aufgrund seiner regimekritischen Berichterstattung auf der schwarzen Liste der Junta steht. Als Tourist getarnt trifft der Journalist Regimegegner und begleitet eine Sanitätseinheit der Untergrundarmee Free Burma Rangers, die vor allem der von der Junta gnadenlos verfolgten Bevölkerungsminderheit der Karen beizustehen versucht. Williams weist auch auf die Verwicklung westlicher Wirtschaftsunternehmen in die willentlich in Kauf genommene Unterstützung des Militärregimes hin, die es den Generälen weiterhin ermöglicht, das eigene Volk durch Ausbeutung, Zwangsarbeit und brutale Unterdrückung in Unfreiheit zu halten.  

Militär gegen Mönche - Die Krise in Birma  Donnerstag, 18.10.2007 
Beginn: 22.40 Uhr Ende: 23.55 Uhr Länge: 75 Min. 

VPS: 22.40

----------

Danke für den Hinweis, ist notiert!

Grüße

Volker

----------

